# My scratch built stompa is for sale.



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scratch-built-Ork-Stompa-Warhammer-40k_W0QQitemZ200181237769QQihZ010QQcategoryZ44122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

If someone got that bad boy for just $25 it would indeed help them have a happy Christmas! :santa:

Best of luck with the auction, I hope it makes you, er, a good bit more than $25. :biggrin:


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks. I hope so too.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

worth about 40 usd i would say
If i could scratch-build things like that, i would be rich 
Merry Christmas!

:santa: <- santa!

:santa: <-  santa clone!


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

ive always wondered... how do stompas move?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Big feet. Kind of like a wind up toy.


----------

